# left-over fish recipe



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

boys, i think i have come up with the best left-over fried fish recipe i have ever found. i used a left-over chicken-deer meat vegetable stew.
here's what i did. it ain't in no book. made a roux, kinda light brown and added the cut-up left-over fried mackerel. add about a quart of milk real slowly so as to not scorch it. added the dry part of the veg. stew (no liquid) and simmered the mix. this is good as as a thick stew on some toasted light bread. 
i got a 9inch pie crust, bake to crisp it up and then fill the pie crust will mix and bake. added the cheese on top and then yuuuummmm
















jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a Musgo pie. Everything in the fridge that must go, goes in!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tired of fish? tired of stew? this is the solution. lol. but, trust me, it's some good stuff.
jack


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Real men don't eat quiche. LOL Looks good.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lastcast said:


> Sounds like a Musgo pie. Everything in the fridge that must go, goes in!


sounds like Gumbo pie


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> boys, i think i have come up with the best left-over fried fish recipe i have ever found. i used a left-over chicken-deer meat vegetable stew.
> here's what i did. it ain't in no book. made a roux, kinda light brown and added the cut-up left-over fried mackerel. add about a quart of milk real slowly so as to not scorch it. added the dry part of the veg. stew (no liquid) and simmered the mix. this is good as as a thick stew on some toasted light bread.
> i got a 9inch pie crust, bake to crisp it up and then fill the pie crust will mix and bake. added the cheese on top and then yuuuummmm
> View attachment 1088294
> ...


I'm thinkin there is some c-o-o-n a-s-s in your blood line LOL Sounds Damn good


----------

